# Which Husqvarna Chainsaws are still Sweedish Built



## kentuckysteader (May 28, 2007)

Howdy Everyone!

I am in the market for a chainsaw that might possibly get quite a bit of use. I need something as safe and reliable as possible and was considering a Husqvarna. I am wondering which models are still Sweedish built (if any)


Thank You Kindly!!!
:bow:


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

ks, when we were looking we noticed that the ones sold by Sears were not made in Sweden (china made, I think?)

We got ours at Lowes, Swedish built. We got the 445 model.

ETA, found this on another forum where someone said if the Husky is not swedish made it's just a glorified Poulan:



> FWIW, the Poulan built Husky's are the 100 series.The 300, 400, and 500 series are Swedish built but not all are designed for pro use.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Electrolux is to chainsaws and appliances, what MTD is to lawn mowers, and bought up many old independent brands of saw including Husqvara, Poulan, Roper, Pioneer, Partner, McCulloch of Italy (McCulloch name in US is owned by a Chinese corporation), Johnsered, and I think some others. Some of the names are still used, some are not.

The brand names are becoming meaningless and just price point levels in the bigger corporation. And there is lot of overlap, they basically try to confuse the consumer especially consumer that isnt aware of the name playing games and actual current ownership of old and respected brands.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i don't know but hubby just bought his second one..hasn't even gotten gas for it yet.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

> Which Husqvarna Chainsaws are still Sweedish Built


probaby the most expensive ones


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The last time I talked to a dealer about this very question he told me that the top two models of Huskies are made in Sweden. The same with Stihl, only the top two models are made in Germany. However...in regards to Jonsered....all except the bottom two models are still made in Sweden.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Wrong Company it is Murray that went belly up and now is owned by B&S just a FYI


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

When did B&S buy the stock from M T D Holdings ?? I can trow a rock an hit the Martin Tn plant from here . Lost next door to the place Jim


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

What I'm saying is its not you grandfather's Oldsmobile. Or in this case Husqvarna. It may or may not be made in Sweden but its going to be made to whatever standards the parent company decides on for that product at that price point. When they were independent Poulan made some high quality saws. When Electrolux took them over they decided Poulan was to be their consumer line of saws only. They apparently are pushing the lower end Huskies down into consumer only level. Well since they manufacture both Poulan and Huskie, you dont think they are going to have two different designs for same price point product. At most they just paint them different color or use slightly different plastic housing but the actual saw is going to be same. Anyway the days of the small independent manufacturer producing the highest quality product he can as matter of pride/reputation and not worrying about price point marketing is over. Now making high quality product or lower quality product not the issue, its how to use those products and sell them at particular price points to extract the most profit from the consumer. Nothing is sold on cost to manufacture plus reasonable profit, its now all about marketing to people at particular price point. Usually higher price points require higher quality but not necessarily. Many times its still all about hype and selling an image.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> MTD Is now owned by Brigges and Stranton, just a FYI


Link? News to me if its true. MTD was interested in buying B/S when B/S instead bought Snapper and bankrupt Murray and started making mowers. MTD then went to some Chinese design engine for low end, Honda GC consumer level engines for mid grade, and Kohler "Courage" line engines for riders.

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/lmower/msg0508334219788.html

http://www.perr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=13766&sid=712f194797fc44faa80578886786a4e9


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> When did B&S buy the stock from M T D Holdings ?? I can trow a rock an hit the Martin Tn plant from here . Lost next door to the place Jim


 Give me 10 lashes with a wet noodle, Wrong Company it was Murray, not MTD, that B&S owns. Sorry.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Modern Companies are in business to make money, not to build the highest quality products possible, regardless of mfg. cost, which is expensive already.

If they build chainsaws that last forever (which they can), they won't be selling nearly as many units.

If they only offer only $800 saws and people can't/won't spend that much, they will lose sales, if they don't offer a $200 "cheapie". If they want any profits on the cheap one's, then they need to be lower quality or China built (at least for now). 

GM would have been gone long ago, if they built vehicles that last forever.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Fresh out of noodles :Bawling: I think the 455 is a good saw i just like most Sthil's better .Think the 455 took place of the rancher 55 as you couldn't use it in Ca :shrug: I run .375x.50 chain on every thing all non safety chain . Use a good oil mix in 97 octane gas no alcohol if i can get it . a good pair of saw chaps is nice too . I order files a dozen at a time oil mix by the case too.


----------



## kentuckysteader (May 28, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> The last time I talked to a dealer about this very question he told me that the top two models of Huskies are made in Sweden. The same with Stihl, only the top two models are made in Germany. However...in regards to Jonsered....all except the bottom two models are still made in Sweden.


Re Husqvarna: Which are the top two models? 

I was interested in the 455 Rancher but now I suspect that this may be a Poulan in disguise (orange paint on it). It has a little black label on it but the same thing can be said for the two cheaper models sitting right beside it.

Re Jonsered: Where can you find one? I have heard of them but have never actually seen one in a retail store.



Thanks Again
:bow:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Have ran several 445's just aren't use to on off ect as i run Sthil's :bow: Huskey owes Johnie sereed :bow:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Have ran several 445's just aren't use to on off ect as i run Sthil's :bow: Huskey owes Johnie sereed :bow:


Electrolux owns Husky, Poulan, and Johnsered plus lot other names. Husqvarna is NOT AN INDEPENDENT COMPANY since the 1990s. No small independents anymore unless its the Japanese Shindaiwa line of equipment.


----------



## shawncentpa (May 7, 2009)

I own a 455 Rancher. It say's it was built and assembled in Sweden. It has been a good saw, I have an OWB and cut all my own wood. If you get one, take off the factory "safety" chain and put on a regular full chisel or half chisel chain.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

plowjockey said:


> Modern Companies are in business to make money, not to build the highest quality products possible, regardless of mfg. cost, which is expensive already.
> 
> If they build chainsaws that last forever (which they can), they won't be selling nearly as many units.
> 
> ...


Face it, few people actually need a real chainsaw, most that buy a chainsaw are suburbanites that use it once every couple years to cut up few limbs from storm damage. Anything big they either hire it done or rent a real chainsaw.

I've worked on couple cheapie Poulans friends bought and couldnt keep running brand new out of box. Once I un-EPA'd them and properly tuned carburetor they were ok little saws for light duty use. With super sharp chain one of them I tuned actually did amazing job cutting through rather large log, though it wouldnt last long used that way over time. Not something you use to get the winters fire wood supply. Alas people that buy these things usually just get frustrated cause of de-tuning to meet emissions standards and no commercial shop is going to risk fines adjusting them to be usable. Then they dont take care of them so carburetors and such get gummed up and not worth bother fixing them cause its so cheap to just replace with another.

GM has made some engines that would last very long time (Olds V8) with some maintenence, but few people are willing to do the maintenence and repairs to keep them going. Lot of those old Oldsmobiles got junked cause tranny finally went on them. Instead of putting $500 into a rebuilt tranny and making sure suspension and steering was kept in repair, they bought some modern buzzbox that costs $500 for a tuneup. They always fall for the siren song of the new and shiney and believe old faithful isnt worth the investment in repairs. Ironic now that an older pre-computer car can be totally rebuilt cheaper than minor repairs on newer vehicles.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

kentuckysteader said:


> Re Husqvarna: Which are the top two models?
> 
> I was interested in the 455 Rancher but now I suspect that this may be a Poulan in disguise (orange paint on it). It has a little black label on it but the same thing can be said for the two cheaper models sitting right beside it.
> 
> ...


I really don't know which Husky model numbers are made in Sweden (all of my power equipment is red....my saws and brushcutters are all Swedish-made Jonsered.) Your best bet is to go to your local dealer and look at each individual model and see if the word "Sweden" is on the saw. If you want a Stihl, see if the word "Germany" is on the saw.

After reading chainsaw threads on this forum for years, I've come to the conclusion that Jonsered is probably not sold below the Mason-Dixon line. In other words, no southeners are familiar with the brand. Jonsered is a very popular saw with loggers in the Great Lake States, as is Stihl. If you don't have a Jonsered dealer near you, my advice would be to investigate another brand....a brand sold and serviced by a dealer in your area.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We have 2 Husqvarnas, a 136 and 257. Bought them about 15 yrs ago. Never had a problem. And when there are a group of cutters here, one can sure tell the diffrence in them. We like um.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I own and use an "old" Husqvarna Rancher. 
So old that if'n it breaks or I need a part for it the local dealer often mis-orders the part using the parts list of the "new(er) style Rancher.... 
Guess you could compare it to back when I owned a 1973 Ford Explorer. What I owned was a truck; not an SUV......
Anyway I know the current model of the "Rancher" is no-where near the saw my old "Rancher" is.


----------



## m39fan (Apr 11, 2005)

The rescue saw we recently purchased for the fire dept is marked as "Made in Sweden". That being said, I still have less problems out of my personally owned Stihl equipment (all marked "Made in Germany" or "Made in West Germany"). Your mileage may vary of course.


----------

